# Are there any bikers here, am I alone?



## Chico Buller (Aug 10, 2008)

As you know, I ride a modified Harley.

However, as a fish out of water I also rub elbows with some high-end chefs. You'd be amazed at how many Madsion sous-chefs now scrub their elbows, but I digress.

Any other deviant, long-haired, Harley-ridin' folks here, or am I the only one...


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a Harley, not yet, at least. I have two chances on a raffle for one. I rode for the better part of 20 years. I gave it and my bike up. because my hips were bad and I could not do what needed to be done. Over the years, I had 5 bikes. No Harley. I could not then, nor can I now afford one. I have two new hips and feel great, hence the chances on the Harley. We do have some dirt riders and some ATV riders here.

Wish me luck on the Harley. Only 600 tickets to be sold.

AC


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2008)

BIKIN' DAYS ARE GONE.....................
but not forgotten






ride of choice today..............


----------



## roadfix (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice photos!

I'm a biker too, but not of the motorized variety.  

This is the only recent, on-the-bike photo I have...


----------



## giggler (Aug 10, 2008)

I ride, but am too small for a Hawg.

'72 Laverda 750..Italian bike, skinny like me...well sorta...

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2008)

sport touring model ??


Well sorta you ?? or well sorta the bike ??


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 10, 2008)

Me or the bicyclist?

If it's me, I've ridden Dyna Glides (calle Super Glides "in the day") and a few Sportsters all my life.  They referred to dressers as "garbage wagons."

I ride for fun now.  It helps me decompress from the mad world of sleeping late and working about three hours per day...


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2008)

neither- I was responding to giggler. 




> I ride for fun now.


 
why did you ride for before ??
just curious.......


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't consider myself a "biker", not in the true sense of the word as in living the lifestyle. My wallet does not have a chain on it and I wear shorts in the summer (never on the bike though ). I got another Harley last year after several years without. So I just ride now to get the rush when I need to and slow down and enjoy the scenery when I need to do that. I'll try to remember to take the camera with me next time I go riding and get a pick of me on the bike


----------



## roadfix (Aug 10, 2008)

^^^  that is one beautiful machine...


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2008)

hey pacanis--------
you don't need to be a 1 percenter (tho' there's nothing wrong with that, lol) to be a "biker"...............
but you DO need a motor, otherwise you are a "cyclist"

.....just my opinion


----------



## Wart (Aug 10, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> Any other deviant, long-haired, Harley-ridin' folks here, or am I the only one...




I don't have hair, never owned a Hardly, Deviant is NOT some place you want to go with me, and I parked my last bike too long ago*

And I'm still more of a Biker than most Hardly riders these days. After using a Scooter for transportation for about two decades it's not something that goes completely away. 

*Wife spent the first 6 years of our marriage crying about Virago. I was getting too Squiddish, got in that last bit of trouble on Her, parked her. Wife has spent the last 8 years crying about not having a bike. Sheesh!

Looking to getting another bike, Wife wants a Road Cruiser, I'm pestering my friend to cut loose with his 650 Maxim. I need a 'refresher course' before getting a 800 pound Road Barge.

Funny thing is I'm looking to getting 2 wheels powered by my legs first, for my physical health.


----------



## Wart (Aug 10, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> hey pacanis--------
> you don't need to be a 1 percenter (tho' there's nothing wrong with that, lol)



Actually there is something very wrong with being a 1%

A true 1% is a sociopath. These are people you do not want to associate with. I know because I've been around a few.

A Poser 1% is .... sad. Thats the nicest thing I can say about them.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't care for them. Too chicken to ride. My sister and bil are die hard hawg riders though. Or, they were. Now that bil has cancer, they don't ride as much. They use to go on rides with their chapter once a week on locals and twice monthly on long rides. They went to Virginia a couple of years ago. Hurricane Katrina followed them all the way back. They missed it by a day through Florida and the southern states. They absolutely love their rides though. Wish I was a braver person, LOL


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 10, 2008)

as a person with a disability I no longer ride a Harley, but I own stock.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 10, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> why did you ride for before ??  just curious.......


 
As a late teen and well into my thirties I either didn't own a car, or even a reliable one.

From 1969 to 1974 was a club member.  We rode--period.  One summer it rained so much that my leather jacket never dried out between the storms.  Frankly, it was a macho thing.

Yes, I rode today and for the last few days, every day, and sometimes twice in a day.  But the weather has been beautiful.  I'll ride through October, perhaps early November, but then Betty goes back to the shop for more winter customizations.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> hey pacanis--------
> you don't need to be a 1 percenter (tho' there's nothing wrong with that, lol) to be a "biker"...............
> but you DO need a motor, otherwise you are a "cyclist"
> 
> .....just my opinion


 
Yeah, but I'm still old school. I use the term biker to mean _biker_, not just someone who rides. Someone who has their HOG paraphernalia and Easy Rider poster in the living room, not the rec room. Although I suppose I should broaden my terminology with all these scooter riders on the road now 

"1 percenter", now there's an old Hunter S Thompson phrase taken from an old AMA stat  I would guess a lot more than 1% of the US population ride now, especially judging from that Roar on the Shore I recently posted on. All walks of life, and all makes of bikes, which is pretty cool.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> with all these scooter riders on the road now



You talkin' 'bout liquor cycles (pronounced like the cycle in bicycle versus motorcycle).


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

lol, where'd you come up with that term?
Cuz they ride from their house to the liquor store, with just enough room under the seat for a couple bottles?

There's a guy who rides down my road on an actual scooter every day it's decent outside, for a couple years now. Last year he had a yellow one, this year it's red. He does it twice a day and it's usually an hour or so and he's headin' back in the other direction. No coffee shop in town... no idea where's he's riding.... errr, I mean scootin' to. 
Funny thing is, he has a big Goldwing, too. Guess he prefers the scooter for scootin'


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, where'd you come up with that term?
> Cuz they ride from their house to the liquor store, with just enough room under the seat for a couple bottles?



No, because when someone loses their license due to a DUI they can still ride a scooter around here - hence, liquor cycle.    That term has been around for a VERY long time here.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 10, 2008)

One of the quickest ways to start a fight in a biker forum is to post the question, "What is a real biker?"

What I think (as a baby-boomer) defines the issue is not what a modern contemporary rider might think.

_There are full members in my club that were not yet born when I went inactive._

To add a meat rub into the flank steak, my club just celebrated it's 40th Anniversary. Oy, I joined the second year of its forming. That sounds old, even to me.

I have pictures, but no scanner. Besides, why should you guys get to laugh for free?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> One of the quickest ways to start a fight in a biker forum is to post the question, "What is a real biker?"



Well, good thing you're in a cooking forum - no fights allowed!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahhh, I think in PA if you lose your license, you can't drive/ride any motorized vehicle around. People have been pulled over riding bicycles in PA 

OK...... 

You knooooow you live in a redneck state.......
When you can lose your driver's license for a DUI, and still hop on your likker sickle, and weave to the liquor store for a bottle of Old Crow.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Ahhh, I think in PA if you lose your license, you can't drive/ride any motorized vehicle around. People have been pulled over riding bicycles in PA
> 
> OK......
> 
> ...



..........that's ALMOST crostitch-able


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

Yay! A wall hanger


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey I've been lookin' for a new project to cross-stitch..

Thanks you 2!!! 

I'll bring it to my neighbor who I am pretty darn sure I saw riding her LAWNMOWER to the bar 3 miles up the road.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Hey I've been lookin' for a new project to cross-stitch..
> 
> Thanks you 2!!!
> 
> I'll bring it to my neighbor who I am pretty darn sure I saw riding her LAWNMOWER to the bar 3 miles up the road.....


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2008)

Formerly a motorcyle rider, sold my Honda 450 in '89 before moving to Pa.  I still have my license for it tho , if I ever get a new or used bike.  Don't flame me but I would love to have a trike .


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:
			
		

> I would love to have a trike


 
I'm only 58 and my bike presents no problems. Whilemy wife and I rode together quite a bit when we were younger, she has some trepidation now.

I can see having a Betty or another Harley built into one of those fancy-schmancy trikes when we are in our middle 60's. There's more luggage space and obviously the gas prices will be cheaper than for an RV.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I'm only 58 and my bike presents no problems. Whilemy wife and I rode together quite a bit when we were younger, she has some trepidation now.
> 
> I can see having a Betty or another Harley built into one of those fancy-schmancy trikes when we are in our middle 60's. There's more luggage space and obviously the gas prices will be cheaper than for an RV.


 
I will be 62 next month  I'm not looking for a fancy trike, just something that runs


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

Biker?  in the sence of the word, No.  Enthusiast?   Yes.

Here's some pics that some have already viewed:

My 76 FX-FL Custom

A few build pics (took over a year)
































Finished.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my Fathers(RIP) 75 Z-1 900.  Highly collectible.  Currently in restoration.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^  Awesome build job on that HD!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

A clapped out 2000 KX250 I rebuilt in February.  Took 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 11, 2008)

No,
I'm not a biker. I do still own an old superglide, but I haven't ridden it since Md. re-instituted the helmet law. I may ride again some day if the so called "free state" gives it's citizens freedom of choice.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

I never get tired of seeing that bike, Jeeks (H-D).
Are those Joker mirrors?


----------



## JohnL (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey JeekinzThat shovel looks real familiar. My FXE is a 75.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

Some others I have/had.....

98 KX250 (sold)






My other 2000 KX250.  I use this bike for testing modified parts and components.






A steering stop for newer suspension











A silencer I modified to operate like a Flomaster muffler - lol






Testing backpressure






My 2000 ZX6R (sold)












I've had others: RM250, CR250's, CB750, etc.   

My next street bike will be a custom Triumph or Harley bobber.  No frills.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I never get tired of seeing that bike, Jeeks (H-D).
> Are those Joker mirrors?


 
Thanks for the compliments.

I dont remember the parts I used.  I was trying to keep with the "arched" theme.  That's why I kept the ridges from the tank extensions in-tact.  The side mout tail was one of the first out still with the arch theme.  I think the mirrors were the cheapest part actually.  I had a bazillion catalogs I ordered from (pre-internet boom).

The bike was originally a 76 FX (fugly) that was customized with mid-50's FL parts.  It had the 5 gal tanks w/built-in petcock, dash with border trim.  The front FL fender was narrowed to accomodate the 19" rim.

I wanted something that looked old and new at the same time.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's a Harley rider for you--my son.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 11, 2008)

dh and I bike.  So far, I only do the non motorized bikes, but I may sign up for a beginners riding class...

here is dh's bike, on the left, and his brothers bike, somewhere in West Virginia


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like a Beemer and a Triumph


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Looks like a Beemer and a Triumph


 

10-4 ....er...yeppers


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 11, 2008)

bethzaring, what kind of little dog is that in your avatar?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 12, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> bethzaring, what kind of little dog is that in your avatar?


 
that is a bishon freize, just a little squirt of a dog, might weigh 5 pounds.  He belongs to a neighborhood teenager who named him KILLER, we call him sweetheart.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 12, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> that is a bishon freize.


 
I thought so, my wife and I own two of the little monsters. 

I have a little daughter named Sasha, and my wife owns the boy, Neko.

Despite what you see on those dog awards shows with perfectly coiffed bichons obeying your every whim, we have raised ours as terriers.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?!

I have a scooter for commuting to and from the metro, laugh it up...

but for free time and joy riding I have a buell.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> but for free time and joy riding I have a buell.


 
I dig those Lightning street fighters.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

indeed. I am not too into the ricer scene, but I like sport bikes. Buell is kinda a "do it all" bike, long cruises in comfort, but sporty and nimble...and they sound great!

I like the streetfighter look though, really growing on me.

I would ride something like this, in a heartbeat


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 12, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> How did I miss this thread?!
> 
> I have a scooter for commuting to and from the metro, laugh it up...
> 
> but for free time and joy riding I have a buell.



You wouldn't believe what one son rides!  A 1980 Honda scooter and looks like a lawnmower motor on it.  He doesn't care.  He is 6'4" and says he has plenty people ask where he got it.  Also has Baja (sp?) gets  mad cause I don't spell or say the brand right.  Anyway when he first got is his friends told him he looked like rather weird.  When gas got to be over $4 never said a word.  Now they are all trying to sell their big motors.  Oh, everyone likes to ride the bike to work when weather permits.  Still have to put up with people saying comments and driving crazy.  Do most scooters have clutch?  I resent the fact that on weekends he stays out after 12.  Only God can protect him in the dark. Everybody likes to have extra drinks on the weekends.  

TATTRAT you drive after dark too?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 12, 2008)

When someone is riding around without a car and I hear the sirens I often feel would they have a chance against a big truck or some kind of car, any  car?  No protection at all.  What makes these things so popular beside the cheap transportation?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^  Do you have other hobbies besides cooking?

I'm a cycling enthusiast and ride on the street in traffic.  I have even less protection if hit by any vehicle.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> You wouldn't believe what one son rides!  A 1980 Honda scooter and looks like a lawnmower motor on it.  He doesn't care.  He is 6'4" and says he has plenty people ask where he got it.  Also has Baja (sp?) gets  mad cause I don't spell or say the brand right.  Anyway when he first got is his friends told him he looked like rather weird.  When gas got to be over $4 never said a word.  Now they are all trying to sell their big motors.  Oh, everyone likes to ride the bike to work when weather permits.  Still have to put up with people saying comments and driving crazy.  Do most scooters have clutch?  I resent the fact that on weekends he stays out after 12.  Only God can protect him in the dark. Everybody likes to have extra drinks on the weekends.
> 
> TATTRAT you drive after dark too?




I try to limit my riding after dark, but if I have to, I use the proper gear. like I said though, those times are very few, besides a hop up the road to the store or something...

As for scooters with clutches, most scooters have twist and go CVT(continuously variable transmission) and no shifting is needed. I have seen some old vespas that are manual 3 speeds though. My Baja averages 89mpg at about a top speed of 65-67, depending on road conditions. At $5.76 to fill the tank(every 2 weeks) it is the MOST economic vehicle I have ever owned, and for a scooter, it looks rather nice.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> When someone is riding around without a car and I hear the sirens I often feel would they have a chance against a big truck or some kind of car, any  car?  No protection at all.  What makes these things so popular beside the cheap transportation?




Riders are VERY aware of their surroundings, trust me, perhaps even more so then cagers(those in cars/truck). I always try to rid in mid range RPM so that if you need it, the power is there to get the heck out of the way. There are the exceptions to the rules, and some very irresponsible riders out there, and those are the ones you hear about on the news. If the person is a crappy driver in a car, watch out for them on a bike(though they have no business being on one, imo). Good road saftey is paramount on two wheels, and so long as you stay rubber side down, you are good to go. I am not concerened about my riding ability, it is others I am worried about. I ride with in my limits and respect the machine.

Unless you have ever ridden a bike, the feeling is hard to explain. It is just freedom, bottom line. And fun.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> indeed. I am not too into the ricer scene, but I like sport bikes. Buell is kinda a "do it all" bike, long cruises in comfort, but sporty and nimble...and they sound great!
> 
> I like the streetfighter look though, really growing on me.
> 
> I would ride something like this, in a heartbeat


 
That thing is sick! ^^^^

If you like chunky, muscular rides check out the new V-Max.  Actually has functional scoops now.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

sheesh, that looks lie a LOT of bike! I like it, but would prefer something a little less "bricky"


this is what I would LOVE to see the Buell evolve to


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

That's neat.  Looks like a rigid?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

Indeed, a good kidney shaker!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

In mountain biking we call that a hardtail.

Here's my hardtail....


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone ever ride a plunger frame?  I was thinking of using one for the bobber project.  Something different.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

roadfix said:


> In mountain biking we call that a hardtail.
> 
> Here's my hardtail....


 
A guy I ride MX with was a professional downhill rider.  He's pushing 40 and has some serious skills on 2 wheels.  he's sponsored by Sixsixone and Sunstar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Anyone ever ride a plunger frame?  I was thinking of using one for the bobber project.  Something different.




Ideal for a bobber, imo. Something compact, lean and nasty. I would love to do a build!


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> BIKIN' DAYS ARE GONE.....................
> but not forgotten
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm 66 stang. is it a cruiser or a speedster?


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

closest thing i have to a bike.
|
|
|
|
V


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 13, 2008)

roadfix said:


> ^^^  Do you have other hobbies besides cooking?
> 
> I'm a cycling enthusiast and ride on the street in traffic.  I have even less protection if hit by any vehicle.



This is what I am thinking of 'no protection'.  I don't think riding in traffic would bother me either if it was me, but when it is one of your children, how can you NOT think of these things.  I am programmed to worry about the safety of the family, even the dog gives me cause to worry.   

As far as having hobbies, could it be that washing dishes takes time the time of hobbies, plus trying to keep obligations in perspective.  Taking the time to communicate with the Discuss Cooking family has been getting more priority in my life.  so addicting but a good one.  

Thanks for caring.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 13, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I try to limit my riding after dark, but if I have to, I use the proper gear. like I said though, those times are very few, besides a hop up the road to the store or something...
> 
> As for scooters with clutches, most scooters have twist and go CVT(continuously variable transmission) and no shifting is needed. I have seen some old vespas that are manual 3 speeds though. My Baja averages 89mpg at about a top speed of 65-67, depending on road conditions. At $5.76 to fill the tank(every 2 weeks) it is the MOST economic vehicle I have ever owned, and for a scooter, it looks rather nice.



Since my one son has the scooter, we don't know about repairs.  Do they need clutches very often?  He was told yesterday that he needs another one.  He is fortunate to have found someone who works on scooters.  As far as going to the store where he bought it, he does not trust those people.  These people that sold him the scooter, where the only dealer here in St Louis.  He resented doing business with them as he didn't really have lot of trust in them. Questioned their integrity.  Kind of sick feeling.  My son has told me that Baja are not being made any where.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Since my one son has the scooter, we don't know about repairs.  Do they need clutches very often?  He was told yesterday that he needs another one.  He is fortunate to have found someone who works on scooters.  As far as going to the store where he bought it, he does not trust those people.  These people that sold him the scooter, where the only dealer here in St Louis.  He resented doing business with them as he didn't really have lot of trust in them. Questioned their integrity.  Kind of sick feeling.  My son has told me that Baja are not being made any where.




As far as the maintainance schedule goes, I am not too sure. You can tell when a clutch is going bad, as it slips and you loose drive. I would recommend him looking on craigslist for a mechanic, or join a scooter forum to get the "experts" advice.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a member of AMA so technically yes i am a biker


----------

